# Bolens lawn tractor needs identification



## Topcat33 (May 28, 2018)

Hi
I am looking to buy this tractor as in the photo, can anyone identify it and is it any good
I have a Hydro eliminator and wanted another Bolens to tinker with, but did know the newer ones are not as good
Thanks in advance


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Topcat33, welcome to the tractor forum.

Visit the Sam's Bolens LLC website _www.samsbolens.com_ They specialize in parts for the older Bolens, but they will be able to identify your tractor.


----------

